# MONSTER GROUPER 3 FISH ALMOST 90lbs OF MEAT + 1GAG



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

MY MOMS 28lb RED GROUPER AND MY 27lb RED GORUPER GREAT DAY OUT ON THE WATER 45 MILES OFFSHORE AND THATS WHEN YOU COULD KEEP 4 SNAPPER ONLY CAUGHT 150 OF THATLIVE BOTTOMIN A 104 ft, THREW 30 RED GROUPER BACK GREAT HOLES OUT THERE IN CARRABELLE, FL. BRANDON( PLUS ONE GAG )



:usaflag


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

almost 90 pounds of meat between the 3 groupers? or all the fish? kind of confusing

nice haul


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job fishing man! Those are monster reds.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

SLOBS!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish:clap:clap Please learn how to post pictures so we don't have to scroll back and forth. It makes it much easier on the members.

Step 4: If your are posting more then 1 pic, after every picture finishes loading hit the enter button to move the cursor back to the far left (underneath the last picture poster) so pictures will not load side by side taking up more area (having to scroll right to read and see pics







)


----------

